# ZAV and Blue Card



## sparr (Feb 27, 2015)

My ZAV is out as Negative ,but I have the salary which fulfills the criteria for Blue card ,
Will this have any impact during my interview ?
Thanks


----------



## sreekanthv_82 (Feb 27, 2015)

sparr said:


> My ZAV is out as Negative ,but I have the salary which fulfills the criteria for Blue card ,
> Will this have any impact during my interview ?
> Thanks


I guess you are asking about ZAB recognition. I read in some other forums where a candidate has been asked to get zab recognition after the visa interview. Generally long term visas require recognition of certificates to make sure about our future employability in the german market. But I don't know what happens when it is negative. Please share your experience with us.


----------

